# NJ - late 20's/30's?



## operagirl554 (May 3, 2011)

Was just wondering if there's anyone in NJ who knows of a support group for "older" adults with SA. By "older" I mean late 20's/30's.


----------



## ajuz (May 21, 2011)

Hi, Looking for one myself. I joined a group in NY on Meetup,com called the New York Shyness and Social Anxiety Group but I really don't like going into the city. They do alot of cool meetups. Just wish someone would get enough nerve to start one up in Jersey.


----------



## nonso (Jul 30, 2010)

There is one: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f35/nj-nyc-group-114155/


----------



## ajuz (May 21, 2011)

thanks


----------

